# Riding near Fort Collins



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

hey everyone!

my friend is trying to get a job in the Fort Collins, Co area and is looking for people to move out with him if he gets the job.

what all riding is around? i looked at a map and it seems that all the bigger names in mnts are pretty far away.

any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, unfortunately in FC you're a haul from any big mountains. Eldorado will be the closest at about an hour and a half or so, but is kind of lame. Loveland will be about 2 hours and is a good mountain. Summit County will be about 2 1/2 hours. All of these times are considering good weather and no traffic. During winter, with the weather and often brutal weekend traffic, all bets are off. If you're going to be living in FC you better hope you can ride during the week. If you can, it's doable, but if you have to ride weekends I suggest getting your backcountry skills up to par.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, unfortunately in FC you're a haul from any big mountains. Eldorado will be the closest at about an hour and a half or so, but is kind of lame. Loveland will be about 2 hours and is a good mountain. Summit County will be about 2 1/2 hours. All of these times are considering good weather and no traffic. During winter, with the weather and often brutal weekend traffic, all bets are off. If you're going to be living in FC you better hope you can ride during the week. If you can, it's doable, but if you have to ride weekends I suggest getting your backcountry skills up to par.


lamesauce! 

thanks for the word man!


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

There's *Steamboat Ski Resort* 

From Ft Collins to Steamboat Springs
Take CO 14 West, through Poudre Canyon, over Cameron Pass until Walden, CO. Take CO 14 (toward Steamboat springs) until US 40, and turn right (West) over Muddy and Rabbit Ears Passes to Steamboat Springs. 


*Snowy Range Ski Area* - near Laramie. They were open last year. I heard they cleared the trails of all the saplings. The passes were pretty cheap.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

cool. i was going to make a new thread, but where would you guys recommend me trying to get him to go in CO?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Eldorado? That's a rad and storied climbing area. Edora...

I'd say for the drive Steamboat is best from Ft Snort. It's roughly the same drive as Summit County without the shit show. 

If you are into backcountry riding there is a ton of stuff on Cameron Pass. The Diamond area is super rad when the conditions are right. 

Denver is the best Metro area in the state to be near ski areas in the state. Of course moving to any of the ski towns would be ideal. Durango, Alamosa, and Gunnison (Purgatory, Wolf Creek, Crested Butte) are also close to ski areas. They are smaller towns, but have a decent size population. Grand Junction might be okay, I know there are a couple of smaller hills not too far away, Telluride and Aspen are not that far. gjsnowboarder can fill us in on that one. 

Otherwise, the other major population centers in the state, Pueblo/Colorado Springs are about 2 1/2 hours away minimum to the closest resort.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

you guys are rad. thanks for helping out this east coast noob!


----------

